# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Sneller moe

## elliefish

ik moet snel huilen en ik ben echt mega moe.
Ik ga al 3dagen achterelkaar om 8uur naar bed.
ik snap het echt niet want ik doe al 3jaar lang elke week hetzelfde.
Wie kan mij helpen?

Zelf ben ik 13jaar oud.

----------


## Sefi

Kan te maken hebben dat je hormoonhuishouding aan het veranderen is. Daar kun je soms best weleens moe van zijn. Het is goed dat je dan vroeger naar bed gaat. 
Als de moeheid na 2 weken nog niet minder wordt dan kun je misschien eens naar je huisarts gaan.

----------

